# Pics of a couple rib roasts



## Griff (Apr 6, 2005)

Ken

Did you cook them both the same lenght of time? I usually cook two with one going on 30-45 minutes before the other. The plan is to get one rare to med-rare and the other medium. That's the plan but it doesn't always work.

Griff


----------



## Shawn White (Apr 6, 2005)

Ken, that looks fantastic! I have done a couple of rib roasts on my WSM a la TVWB Herb Crusted recipe ... standing rib roast is one of my favs

 =D>


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 7, 2005)

Ken, Great job!  I am salivating!  Did you "french" the rib bones or did the roast come like that?  If you wouldn't mind and there are any leftovers, please PM me a piece of the roast.  I'm starving!


----------



## Finney (Apr 7, 2005)

Glad your rib roasts came out good.
I'll try and look at your pictures when I'm home this weekend.  Big Brother Blocked then here at work.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 7, 2005)

Does anyone know how to get teeth marks off of a computer screen?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 7, 2005)

Wow Ken...those look great...Glenn ate that??  *JEALOUS *is *ME*!!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 7, 2005)

I'm just happy to see a pic post. *period !!! *  Not to mention one where the shooter took an "actual" pic ... i.e. this lid of the kettle hasn't been buffed and polished to a mirror shine. Those picks piss me off. I mean come on...like I'm gunna "clean" my WSM before I take a pic of my product.

and Yes, I WILL post some here soon.  I just have to to powerwash my WSM first.
 :-D  j/k
 :butthead:  :butthead:  :butthead:


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Looks great Ken. Believe it or not, I have never cooked one! You are inspiring me though! Woody


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 8, 2005)

I've never tried one of those either....looks great!


----------

